# Tunnel Issues??



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Any issues traveling down 95 from Philadelphia to Florida???

As far as tunnels with the Gas on??? I leave it on for the Fridge.................


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The only tunnel that I can think of is the Fort McHenry tunnel near the Inner Harbor. I know that they have hazmat restrictions. If you scroll down on this link to the bottom of the page, it has some information on hazmats.

Also, I found this I-95 site as another reference. As far as further south, maybe some of our southern outbackers can help!

Have a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Stop before you get to the tunnel (any tunnel) and turn the gas *off*! You can then turn it back on, on the other side, and your fridge won't know the difference.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

No tunnels. The Ft. McHenry tunnel is bypassed by the Key bridge. Lots of tolls though, hope you have ez-pass.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Stop before you get to the tunnel (any tunnel) and turn the gas *off*! You can then turn it back on, on the other side, and your fridge won't know the difference.


......Vehicles carrying bottled *propane gas* in excess of 10 pounds per container (maximum of 10 containers), bulk gasoline, explosives, significant amounts of radioactive materials, and other hazardous materials _are prohibited_ from using both the *Fort McHenry and Baltimore Harbor Tunnels*.....


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> No tunnels. The Ft. McHenry tunnel is bypassed by the Key bridge. Lots of tolls though, hope you have ez-pass.


I had to do the same thing this past May on the way home from PA. On the way up I wasn't prepared to go around and missed the last exit before the tunnel. I blew through the tunnel pulled up to the toll booth like I knew what I was doing, but prepared to play dumb, and the guy didn't give me a second look. I would suggest going around though, its not that bad, actually less traffic.

Brad


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Stop before you get to the tunnel (any tunnel) and turn the gas *off*! You can then turn it back on, on the other side, and your fridge won't know the difference.


......Vehicles carrying bottled *propane gas* in excess of 10 pounds per container (maximum of 10 containers), bulk gasoline, explosives, significant amounts of radioactive materials, and other hazardous materials _are prohibited_ from using both the *Fort McHenry and Baltimore Harbor Tunnels*.....
[/quote]

I was just driving in NY city and saw signs at the Lincoln Tunnel that prohibited RVs with propane from using the tunnels. Not sure what the restriction are for other tunnels in that area. I suggest that you surf the net to find out all you can. Traffic being what it is in the areas you will be passing through, I would not want to try to turn around and find an alternate route on the spur of the moment. Heck, I wouldn't pull a trailer through there to save my soul!

Just me - but others may be used to that heavy traffic and think nothing of it.

Mike


----------



## hooked2 (Jul 16, 2007)

We live in bucks county right out side Philadelphia, We did the florida trip in august. you should take the Keys bridge, Its really not that bad and not to much out of the way. Have fun and say high to mickey for us. We had to cut our trip short because of Tropical storm Fay.


----------



## dalemeyer (Nov 6, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Any issues traveling down 95 from Philadelphia to Florida???
> 
> As far as tunnels with the Gas on??? I leave it on for the Fridge.................


Being retired from the Md. Transportation Authority Police Dept. let me help. You cannot take a camper with propane through the Ft. McHenry or the Harbor Tunnel. However the Key Bridge is not too far out of the way, less traffic also. When you come south on 95 take 695 east toward the Key Bridge. After going over the bridge stay on 695 until you come back to 95 south, it's a piece of cake. Do watch your speed on the roadways around the Key Bridge as the cops are pretty aggressive. Enjoy your trip. Do be careful in the area of 95 and 695 as they are doing MAJOR construction in the area. [[/size]


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

When coming through Baltimore, I avoid the Key Bridge route as well due to the fact that road will literally knock the tires off your truck and trailer. It is more like a goat trail than an interstate. For a smoother ride even if it is a little longer, we take the beltway around the other side of Baltimore instead.

Darlene


----------



## dalemeyer (Nov 6, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> When coming through Baltimore, I avoid the Key Bridge route as well due to the fact that road will literally knock the tires off your truck and trailer. It is more like a goat trail than an interstate. For a smoother ride even if it is a little longer, we take the beltway around the other side of Baltimore instead.
> 
> Darlene


But you miss the site of the old Beth. Steel Plant and the smell of the sewage plant in Essex. You are right, just on the top of the bridge it feels like Whop Dee Do, you should do it in a Police Car at 110 mpg. Or better yet on a motorcycle at the speed limit. 
But I don't really think it is to bad. Maybe I am just used to it.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

It would be nice if there were signs that said RVs with propane must exit or something to that extent instead of just no hazmats! The average Joe has no idea what constitutes hazmat. I went through one of those tunnels going north on 95 in Sept with no incident. I had no idea I didn't belong there.
Bob


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Dale 09-268RL said:


> When coming through Baltimore, I avoid the Key Bridge route as well due to the fact that road will literally knock the tires off your truck and trailer. It is more like a goat trail than an interstate. For a smoother ride even if it is a little longer, we take the beltway around the other side of Baltimore instead.
> 
> Darlene


But you miss the site of the old Beth. Steel Plant and the smell of the sewage plant in Essex. You are right, just on the top of the bridge it feels like Whop Dee Do, you should do it in a Police Car at 110 mpg. Or better yet on a motorcycle at the speed limit. 
But I don't really think it is to bad. Maybe I am just used to it.
[/quote]

I'm not talking about the bridge, I'm talking about the rest of the road between the bridge and the where you get off the beltway. It needs paving in the worst way. Maybe not too bad in a police cruiser, but do it in your 2500 with 12,000 behind it. Every rut in the road feels like you're gonna lose an axle!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> When coming through Baltimore, I avoid the Key Bridge route as well due to the fact that road will literally knock the tires off your truck and trailer. It is more like a goat trail than an interstate. For a smoother ride even if it is a little longer, we take the beltway around the other side of Baltimore instead.
> 
> Darlene


But you miss the site of the old Beth. Steel Plant and the smell of the sewage plant in Essex. You are right, just on the top of the bridge it feels like Whop Dee Do, you should do it in a Police Car at 110 mpg. Or better yet on a motorcycle at the speed limit. 
But I don't really think it is to bad. Maybe I am just used to it.
[/quote]

I'm not talking about the bridge, I'm talking about the rest of the road between the bridge and the where you get off the beltway. It needs paving in the worst way. Maybe not too bad in a police cruiser, but do it in your 2500 with 12,000 behind it. Every rut in the road feels like you're gonna lose an axle!
[/quote]

I want no parts of Bad Highway...........


----------



## dalemeyer (Nov 6, 2008)

clarkely said:


> When coming through Baltimore, I avoid the Key Bridge route as well due to the fact that road will literally knock the tires off your truck and trailer. It is more like a goat trail than an interstate. For a smoother ride even if it is a little longer, we take the beltway around the other side of Baltimore instead.
> 
> Darlene


But you miss the site of the old Beth. Steel Plant and the smell of the sewage plant in Essex. You are right, just on the top of the bridge it feels like Whop Dee Do, you should do it in a Police Car at 110 mpg. Or better yet on a motorcycle at the speed limit. 
But I don't really think it is to bad. Maybe I am just used to it.
[/quote]

I'm not talking about the bridge, I'm talking about the rest of the road between the bridge and the where you get off the beltway. It needs paving in the worst way. Maybe not too bad in a police cruiser, but do it in your 2500 with 12,000 behind it. Every rut in the road feels like you're gonna lose an axle!
[/quote]

I want no parts of Bad Highway...........








[/quote]


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

You can avoid the entire Baltimore area if you jump off 95 in Delaware and go south on 301. If you are going to hit Baltimore and/or DC at rush hour then this is a good option.

Take 301 south and pick up 50W/301S toward Annapolis. This brings you over the Bay Bridge heading westbound which should be no problem as long as you hit it after the AM rush hour. You can then opt for either continuing in toward DC on 50 and picking up 95 again, or staying on 301 and getting back on 95 down near Richmond. If you stay on 301 there are stoplights but the road is good and you can avoid the evening rush hour parking lot on southbound I-95.

I haven't driven down 301 with the OB in tow but have done it in the Durango and it was a nice drive, easy and pleasant, and there were big rigs there so it will definitely accommodate the OB.

That said, if you are going to hit DC before about 3:30 or so, 95 is not a bad bet as long as there are no big wrecks on 95. We have done it twice in the OB (going as far as Fredericksburg) and traffic wasn't hideous.

For DC traffic, listen to FM 103.5, WTOP - they are VERY good about keeping up with current traffic conditions and report every 10 minutes.

Or avoid the whole mess altogether and take 13 down toward NC.







I can't remember your travel dates but if you are going to be passing through any time near the inauguration, just go down 13. DC will be a nightmare. They just passed a temporary thing saying restaurants could stay open 24 hrs and bars could sell alcohol until 5AM during that timeframe, which is an indication of the number of people they expect to be in town.

I live about halfway between DC and Annapolis, just north of Rt 50. Feel free to PM me and I'll give you my phone number - if you get into crazy traffic I may be able to help you reroute to avoid it...

Good luck!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Lynne! this is great - as - I would _prefer_ this route myself over using the key bridge or 695. The next time we head south, we will definitely try this route.

Rick


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Lynne....Thanks!!!!

I may come home that way.................depends on timing on return trip.

I think i have decided, based on evaluating and considering everyone's opinions (which i greatly appreciated), to go down 95, take 695 West around Baltimore, and 495 West around Dc.........

I am leaving the Philadelphia Area at 11:00 - 12:00 at night so this should be a smooth ride and get me through Richmond....in the dark before rush hour









Wish Me luck, My modifications are done & we are all but packed and ready to go.........


----------



## dalemeyer (Nov 6, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Lynne....Thanks!!!!
> 
> I may come home that way.................depends on timing on return trip.
> 
> ...


Have a great time and be safe.


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

[quote I am leaving the Philadelphia Area at 11:00 - 12:00 at night so this should be a smooth ride and get me through Richmond....in the dark before rush hour







[/quote]

Sounds like you have a plan. If you are leaving Philly at Midnight you will be fine, no worries. Traffic starts building before six in DC but you should still be okay.

Have a great, safe, trip!

Edited to add - I just saw that you were going to go around 495 West in DC - that will take you over into the VA side, farther than you need to go. It is doable but you may get tangled up with incoming traffic from I-270 and I-66. Just a headsup. I think you will be okay at that hour of the day tho. If you do end up going around DC on the east side (which I think is the way they route you for 95 South) you should have a bit shorter drive with fewer major intersections. There is some construction in the Alexandria area but again, at the time you are coming through you should not run into any problems. The Wilson Bridge is in good repair now and wasn't having problems. I'd suggest just listening to WTOP as you head through Balto and get familiar with the map - if there are problems on one side you can just go the other way.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, don't go west around DC. Just got the east rt. Other than slow downs around the MD line (which won't be an issue that time of night) that road is fine. Have fun!

Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Lynne....Thanks!!!!
> 
> I may come home that way.................depends on timing on return trip.
> 
> ...


Have a safe and enjoyable trip!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the Outback Help!!!!!!

We had a great ride down and back!!!!

On the way down the kids started to melt down at the florida/georgia border.......so we stayed at a very, very nice Good Sam Campground, Country Oaks, easy on/off at exit1 in georgia.....literally on the border.

Trip down did have one minor event In a Small Small Gas station (but it appeared to be the only one open).......when swinging the 310BHS (3 feet longer than my last trailer......and it feels as if its all behind the wheels







) I pivoted it on my Blind Side and ended up catching a Parked Car.........by 6 inches............enough to break the taillight and gouge the bumper of the parked car....................it got the trailer at the rear thin sheet metal skirting.......and bent the bumper a bit.........bumper could be banged straight with a hammer.........where thin metal meets the back corner moulding... a little damage......and if i did not point it out....you would not notice it, will be an easy repair for me to do in the spring..........but the parked car bumper will cost me......

4 kids were great down & Back (9,8,5,2 year old)

Great time at fort wilderness!!! I will never do Disney again any other way!!!! So much better to be there Camping!!!!

Way home was uneventful!!!! We left fort Wilderness at 4:15 and drove straight through...stopping only for gas, at which time every one made their bathroom trips, and convenience store meal/snack purchases.......got us in our driveway by 10:00 PM last night!!!!

Whats Next


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Thanks for all the Outback Help!!!!!!
> 
> We had a great ride down and back!!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome back! Sorry to hear about your run in with the parked car..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> I pivoted it on my Blind Side and ended up catching a Parked Car.........by 6 inches............enough to break the taillight and gouge the bumper of the parked car


Bummer....sorry to hear about that.









Sounds as if the rest of your trip was great.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to hear all went well. We've got to try the Ft Wilderness thing. I am just about ready for another Disney trip. Accept my condolences for the minor fender bender as well.

Darlene


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

prevish gang said:


> Glad to hear all went well. We've got to try the Ft Wilderness thing. I am just about ready for another Disney trip. Accept my condolences for the minor fender bender as well.
> 
> Darlene


having the camper there is The Only Way To DO It!!!

Having the bikes, scooters, skateboards...........giving the kids someplace to unwind and go out and about......priceless!!!!

Having your fridge and grill..................not having to worry about getting somewhere to eat at a certain time.......priceless.

As you can tell i really Liked Camping there................we had a premium site down by the "Settlement", 400 Circle..........i would suggest, if you can being down there.....short walk to the ferry and store......

my 2 cents


----------



## dalemeyer (Nov 6, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Glad to hear all went well. We've got to try the Ft Wilderness thing. I am just about ready for another Disney trip. Accept my condolences for the minor fender bender as well.
> 
> Darlene


having the camper there is The Only Way To DO It!!!

Having the bikes, scooters, skateboards...........giving the kids someplace to unwind and go out and about......priceless!!!!

Having your fridge and grill..................not having to worry about getting somewhere to eat at a certain time.......priceless.

As you can tell i really Liked Camping there................we had a premium site down by the "Settlement", 400 Circle..........i would suggest, if you can being down there.....short walk to the ferry and store......

my 2 cents
[/quote]


----------

